# Fixed Multi-pin 3D sight



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm using an Axcel Armortech and 2 Spot Hogg Hoggits with .010 pins. I use a Hunter Hogg-It with .019 pins for hunting. They are both top notch sights.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> I'm using an Axcel Armortech and 2 Spot Hogg Hoggits with .010 pins. I use a Hunter Hogg-It with .019 pins for hunting. They are both top notch sights.


X2 Built tough and have 3rd axis adjustments


----------



## rockdeer (May 17, 2008)

I use the Swoed 3d Apex with zero pin gap capabilities. Works great on todays fast bows.


----------



## Your Hoytness (Jul 18, 2011)

Spot Hogg #1 Axcel probably#2, everyone elses top of the line multi pin sights, a tie for 3rd.


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm torn between the Sure Loc Lethal weapon and the Axcel Armortech pro


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Sword Apex Micro Twilight Hunter .010's


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

rlbreakfield said:


> I'm torn between the Sure Loc Lethal weapon and the Axcel Armortech pro


Both are great sights; can't really go wrong with either. I'd personally go with the Axcel because to me at least, it looks a lot more durable (no exposed fibers etc.).


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Sword Apex Micro Twilight Hunter .010's


Good looking sight. Alot cheaper than the others too.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a spot hogg hunter hogg it...but I like the looks of the MBG Vengence


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Viper Pro 2000 for me. I also like Sureloc QC's, Hoggit's and the Axcel Pros.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

a reasonably priced sight with 3rd axis is the viper microtune. i have one with .010 and the LP light kit. works great. also love the Hogg-It with the vertical wire.


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

What about pin sizes? 0.010, 0.019, 0.029?


----------



## AL BOWMAN (Feb 12, 2006)

.010


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

I just ordered a Relik from Athens Archery. A buddy has one and I really liked the microdrive features, solid construction and dual lights.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

i have a cobra smoke 5 pin (.019) with bright orange sight ring and a light that covers all of my needs. well made sight for decent money


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I tried just about every one that's been introduced since the mid-eighty's. There is none better than the Axcel Armortech.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I use a Davis The System, with a 5 pin frame. Top three pins are 0.29, bottom two are 0.19.


----------



## vulcan320 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have an Axcel armortech and an armortech pro, both with 0.019" pins. I wouldn't shoot anything else till I try an ax3000 maybe next year.


----------



## longbeard2212 (Nov 23, 2009)

axcel armortech hd pro hs, with 5 .010 green pins


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Spot Hogg Hogg it. IMO there are alot of great sights on the market but nothing as rugged as the Spott Hoggs. They are built like tanks and are top of the food chain.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I use one that I threw together a couple years ago. Allows quick adjustment on the practice range. Lock it down and you are done. And, yes it is permissable as long as you do not move it on the course. Most rules say you can make one adjustment on the course though.


----------



## Nebraska gal (Mar 11, 2011)

Have 2-G5 LE sights with .019 pins. Have one set up to hunt with using my heavier arrows and liked it so well that when I purchased some lighter arrows for 3D got a second one so I didn't have to resight everytime I switched arrows I just swap out the sights. The thing I really like about the G5 is the deeper housing around the pins helps cut down on sun glare for those early morning and late evening shots into the sun.


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

i have a spott hogg hogg it on every one of my bows these are the best sights out there on the market hands down


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> I use one that I threw together a couple years ago. Allows quick adjustment on the practice range. Lock it down and you are done. And, yes it is permissable as long as you do not move it on the course. Most rules say you can make one adjustment on the course though.



What pieces and parts did you use?


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I use a Viper Preditor Micro tune sight with .19 pins.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

rlbreakfield said:


> What pieces and parts did you use?


The first one I did was a Sure Loc Supreme slide bar and a Sure Loc Special Ops (the one that had the wrapped fibers). 

The one in the pic is a Sure Loc Challenger slide bar and a Sure Loc QC head attachment


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

I am shooting a CBE Sniper Pro XL right now. It is a incredible sight. NICE pins, micro adjust. Very adjustable. Unfortunately, you can't run a magnifier, but that isn't a neccessity. I planned on just usin it for hunting but I am accurate enough with it that I'm using it on the 3D range. I feel like you should be confident and accurate with your sight on the range before you take it to the deer woods.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

I used to use the Axcel Amortech pro, but just couldn't get used to it. Maybe I didnt give it enough time, but I switched back to my sword twilight hunter and feel more comfortable with it.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

truglo 5-pin sight i added an extra pin. love it. it's got a light


----------



## mikemow6T9 (Sep 29, 2008)

I recently got a spot hogg hogg-it and everyone is right, they are built like a tank! That is all I will buy from now on, no doubt. Axcels are hard to level (often have to shim them), and a buddy of mine just got a lethal weapon and he is extremely unsatisfied with it. He said the sight is just not built like it should be for the money you pay for it. It is going to be for sale on here shortly, and he is going back to his sword apex 3rd plane, which is also a real nice sight for the money. 

You can't go wrong with spot hogg or sword IMO.

.010 pins, .019 if you are also using it for hunting.


----------



## Thornearcher (Sep 8, 2007)

.10


----------

